# Plum Jam



## Hungry (Nov 1, 2004)

I have about 16 cups of Plums, not sure of the kind, but they are the yellowish, sweet varity. 
I cleaned seeded, sliced and froze them last Aug.
I have about 6 cups of crabapple juice I saved from last year.
 :roll:  Can I add the Crabapple juice to the plums and make jam with the mix? :?: 

If I wanted Home Cooking, I would have stayed at home!

Charlie


----------



## Audeo (Nov 1, 2004)

Welcome to the boards, Hungry Charlie!!  (Nice moniker there, too!)

The direct answer to your questions is yes-you can.  A couple of ideas come off the top of my head….

You could make a Crabapple-Plum Jam this way:

6 cups of plums, pitted and chopped
1 cup of crabapple juice
1 tablespoon of lemon juice
1 package of powdered pectin
7 cups of sugar

Combine the plums, juices and pectin in a large, heavy and tall saucepan or pot and bring to a rolling boil over high heat, stirring constantly.  Add the sugar, stirring to dissolve, and return to a rolling boil, then boil hard for one full minute more.  Ladle into sterile jars, clean the rims, affix the lids and rings (not too tightly!), and process for about 15 minutes in a water bath canner, depending upon your altitude.

You could also make a Crabapple-Plum Jelly:

Place 3 cups of pitted and chopped plums into a medium saucepan, cover and simmer over low heat for about half an hour.  Then strain in a sieve or through several layers of cheesecloth.

Combine 3 cups of crabapple juice with 1-1/2 cups of plum juice, 1 tablespoon lemon juice and 4 cups of sugar in a large, heavy and tall saucepan.  Bring to a boil over medium heat and continue to cook until the mixture begins to thicken and gel.  (This will take a while…a half hour or so perhaps.)  Then ladle into jars, seal and process.

The age of your crabapple juice really concerns me, though.  While it may taste fresh, it is still already a year old.  The longest lifespan of anything that I preserve is one year, because I would much rather throw hard work away than risk the variety of food poisonings and botulism that age will produce in preserved foods.

I hope this helps get you started, Charlie, and I know others here will offer input, as well.

Happy canning!


----------



## southerncook (Nov 1, 2004)

or....cook them both down, add some catshup, whorshter, a shot or 2 of jack dainels and call it barbeque sauce.. I love plum sauce on ribs, talk about good!


----------



## Audeo (Nov 1, 2004)

southerncook said:
			
		

> or....cook them both down, add some catshup, whorshter, a shot or 2 of jack dainels and call it barbeque sauce.. I love plum sauce on ribs, talk about good!



Geez, what a good idea!!!


----------



## southerncook (Nov 1, 2004)

Audeo said:
			
		

> southerncook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea, after you buy the babybacks you can't afford the plum sauce!!
wanted to get some yesterday, but didn't want to go to sam's. It would have cost almost 35.00$ for 3 racks. I have 4 guys and myself to feed, and 3 racks is a minimum!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 1, 2004)

SoCo, I'm thinkin this plum sauce would be good on some wild duck too.
What say you?


----------



## southerncook (Nov 1, 2004)

mudbug said:
			
		

> SoCo, I'm thinkin this plum sauce would be good on some wild duck too.
> What say you?


I'm thinking duck breast on the grill mud...or served on the side. I'm thinking any game, venison?
hubby gave up his lease, no time and too expensive. he figured it was that, or the LSU tickets!! cost about the same, and you can always find a new lease.


----------



## Hungry (Nov 1, 2004)

[The age of your crabapple juice really concerns me, though.  While it may taste fresh, it is still already a year old.  The longest lifespan of anything that I preserve is one year, because I would much rather throw hard work away than risk the variety of food poisonings and botulism that age will produce in preserved foods.

I hope this helps get you started, Charlie, and I know others here will offer input, as well.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
The age of the Crabpple juice was also a concern of mine.  My neighbor and put up over 24 pints last year and I  had this left over fully intending to can it later.
I didn't have any plums or crabapples this year.  We had a freeze and snow the first part of May.  My peaches were affected also.  The first of Oct they were about the size of a large golf ball and hard as a rock!  This was at my place in Nevada and we had to return to So. Cal. They finally ripened and my neighbor enjoyed them.  

 Thanks to all those that responsed. 
I love plum jam and I have a KILLER dry rub for my ribs.
I have never eaten a duck so I wouldn't know about plum sauce on a duck  

Charlie


----------



## bege (Nov 3, 2004)

Kansasgirl on, the now defunct FN, posted a recipe for plum sauce that is really FINE.  I don't know if she is on this board.


----------



## Juliev (Nov 3, 2004)

Yes, I think so too mudbug!  

looks yummy audeo.. I love all kinds of jam.

Hungry, what an appropriate name for a cooking site.. lol.. short-n-sweet!


----------



## Audeo (Nov 3, 2004)

I bet plum sauce would be GREAT on duck, bug!

Bege, kansasgirl is very much in place here....and darned sure ought to post that plum sauce recipe of hers!

Oh, kansasgirl...!!!!


----------



## kansasgirl (Nov 3, 2004)

Oh my gosh - somehow I missed this post. My great apologies!  Here is the sauce - I have always known it as Duck Sauce, but it is the same thing.  I know it looks like lots of steps, but it is really easy. Enjoy!

Chinese Duck Sauce
One: 
1 lb Plums, halved and pitted 
1 lb Apricots, halved and pitted 
1 1/4 c Cider vinegar 
3/4 c Water 
Two: 
1 c Cider vinegar 
1 c Firmly packed brown sugar 
1 c White sugar 
1/2 c Lemon juice 
Three: 
1/4 c Ginger, chopped
1 Onion, small, sliced 
1 serrano, seeded, chopped (can use more if you want it hotter)
2 Garlic cloves, sliced 
4 ts Salt 
1 tb Mustard seed, toasted 
1  Cinnamon stick 

1.Combine first set of ingredients in a large saucepan and cook over moderate heat for 5 minutes. Reduce heat and simmer uncovered for 15 minutes. 
2.Combine second set of ingredients and boil for 10 minutes. 
3.Combine third set of ingredients and set aside.
4.Combine all three sets of ingredients once they are cooked and simmer for 45 minutes. Remove cinnamon stick. 
5.Puree sauce in a food processor. Return pureed sauce to the saucepan and simmer until thick. 
6.Transfer to sterilized jars, cap loosely and let cool. Tighten caps and let stand in dark at least 2 weeks for flavors to develop.  Can be used right away if desired.  Can also be store in a jar in the refrigerator for 2 weeks.


----------



## Hungry (Nov 4, 2004)

Juliev said:
			
		

> Yes, I think so too mudbug!
> 
> looks yummy audeo.. I love all kinds of jam.
> 
> Hungry, what an appropriate name for a cooking site.. lol.. short-n-sweet!



I used Eureks Sam on the FoodTV Forum and was surprised that no one had used HUNGRY here!  


Thanks for the response.

Charlie


----------



## kansasgirl (Nov 4, 2004)

BUMP - the plum sauce is posted!


----------



## southerncook (Nov 5, 2004)

lovely. thank you!


----------



## Audeo (Nov 5, 2004)

AHA!!!  YIPPEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!

Copying....pasting.....


----------



## buckytom (Nov 5, 2004)

audeo, where ya been chica?  haven't seen you here much lately, or at least not while i've been posting....


----------



## Audeo (Nov 5, 2004)

Garsh, Mickey!  It's so nice to be missed!!!


----------



## Hungry (Jan 13, 2005)

Audeo said:
			
		

> Welcome to the boards, Hungry Charlie!!  (Nice moniker there, too!)
> 
> The direct answer to your questions is yes-you can.  A couple of ideas come off the top of my head….
> 
> ...


----------



## Audeo (Jan 15, 2005)

Hmmmm.....  Sorry, Charlie!  Seems like you've got some sour plums on your hands there!

I would try to salvage this the difficult way by dumping out all the jars back into the pot, adding another 1-1/2 cups of sugar to the entire stuff and bring the batch up to a slow boil over medium-low heat, then re-can into steralized jars and reprocess in a water bath.

Alternatively and much easier, using one jar at a time, I would empty a jar into a saucepan and add about 1/4 cup of sugar (taste the stuff to see if you need more, which I would doubt), bring it to a slow boil as above and return to a steralized jar to be kept in the fridge for no more than a couple of weeks.

I've had plums that were so sweet they tasted like candy, and I've had some so tart you puckered for ten minutes.  You obviously got the latter....


----------



## Hungry (Jan 16, 2005)

Audeo said:
			
		

> Hmmmm.....  Sorry, Charlie!  Seems like you've got some sour plums on your hands there!
> 
> Alternatively and much easier, using one jar at a time, I would empty a jar into a saucepan and add about 1/4 cup of sugar (taste the stuff to see if you need more, which I would doubt), bring it to a slow boil as above and return to a steralized jar to be kept in the fridge for no more than a couple of weeks.
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> ...


----------



## Alix (Feb 12, 2005)

Hungry said:
			
		

> I may try a batch of freezer jam.



Did you try this? How did it come out?


----------



## Hungry (Feb 13, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> Hungry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't made this yet  Too many new toys for 
Christmas!  
I gave a couple jars of the cooked batch to some friends.  They said it was GREAT!

I don't know if they were being kind or they really liked it.  
I was trying to see if it needed recooking with more sugar. 
I'll make a point to do the freezer jam within the next two weeks  

Charlie


----------

